# Southwest Chief and Surfliner Round Trip



## printman2000 (Jul 7, 2010)

Trip Report

My family and I (wife and two kids, 12 & 9), recently returned from a roundtrip from Albuquerque (originally Lamy) to San Diego.

I had picked up our tickets 11 months out for our trip to San Diego using a travel voucher from last years trip. It covered the whole cost of the outbound trip. I purchased the return trip, also 11 months out on the day the tickets became available. So the trip was a long time coming.

A week before departure, my phone rang and it said Amtrak. It has never been good news when they call me. Sure enough, due to track work, our Surfliner would be stopped in Irvine and we would have a bus to San Diego. Okay, not too bad.

A day or two before our departure, the washout happens on the SWC route. I call Amtrak and they tell me a bus will take us from Lamy to Albuquerque. Again, stinks, but not too bad. However, this causes me to consider just driving to Albuquerque and leaving from there. I decide I will decide on the drive to New Mexico (about four hours).

On the drive, I get another call from Amtrak. They tell me there will be no bus service to Lamy and could I get to Albuquerque. I say yes and that makes the decision for me. She said I would be due a refund but since this was from a voucher, I decided not to worry about it. It would not have been enough to make it worth the trouble.

We got to Albuquerque around 12:30 with the SWC scheduled to depart at 4:45. I was worried about parking and checked with the garage across the street. They do allow long term parking at $8 a day. That was pretty high for me, but I decided it was worth the convenience.

After parking, I went to check our bags. I was told the SWC would not depart until 7:00 since #3 left Chicago 4 hours late. The passengers were being bused from La Junta so we were not waiting on a train, we were waiting on buses. Our train, which came into Albuquerque as #4, was sitting in the station being refueled. Around 1:15, it slowly backed out of the station and out of site to the wye about 2.5 miles away to be turned. I was timing it to see how long it would take, but apparently it sat on the wye a very long time. Not sure if they did not want it sitting in the station or if there were issues.

I then remembered I had my scanner so I started listening and heard nothing from Amtrak for quite some time. Around 3:30 I heard the dispatcher asking Amtrak if they were ready to proceed to the station and Amtrak said they would need another 10 minutes. No idea what they were doing but they left the wye and entered the main track around 3:45 and began backing to the station. It started raining off and on so I was under some road overpass as I finally saw the train coming. There were two women conductors. They were not wearing normal Amtrak clothing, just personal t-shirts. Perhaps these were the conductors that brought in #4 and they had changed clothes already. Not sure, but it was weird not seeing the normal attire. There were some kids playing on the track up near the station. The conductors saw them and slowed way down. They tried to reach the ticket office to go get them off but no one answered. One of the ladies got off and was quite mad that she was having to walk in the rain to go remove them. She did and the train backed on in.

We were wondering if they would let us board early or not and sure enough, we were allowed to get on at 4:45. Our attendant was very quiet and seemed a little out of it. We are very low maintenance passengers. We make our own beds and assuming ice is openly available, we really do not need anything until morning when they will need to make the beds up and change the sheets. We were in roomettes 5 & 6.

We were in the 330 sleeper which was a Superliner II. We also got a Superliner II on our return trip which means we have been in SLII sleepers on our last FIVE Superliner sleeping car trips. I have not been in a SLI since 2007. Sure would like a ride in a refurbished SLI one of these days.

We were the only ones in our sleeping car. The rest of the passengers would be coming on the buses. We made dinner reservations for 6:00 (they were just doing 6 & 6:30 so they would have time to get ready for all the bus passengers). I had the steak. It was okay, not as good as I had two years ago when they put them back on the menu and before they went to that precooked stuff last year. My youngest son thought the ribs sounded good but did not like them so I got to eat some of those as well. Again, okay, nothing special. The staff was excellent. We had an older man named Richard as our server and he was pleasant and attentive.

After eating, we retreated back to our rooms. Buses started showing up around 7:00 so things got busy for the staff real quick. The last bus arrived just before 8:00. We pulled out of Albuquerque just after 8:00. By this time, we were beat and since it was getting dark fast, we made our beds and turned in.

Because we were running so late, breakfast was being served at the normal time of 6:30. We were all up and to the dining car right at 6:30 and all had French toast.

We then hung in our rooms for the rest of the journey. The real downside to going west for us is that most of the trip on the SWC is overnight. Going to Chicago is 24 hours and you hit all three meals and have a lot more daylight time on the train. This trip, we did not even make it to the lounge car.

As we approached San Bernardino, the Assistant Conductor radioed the conductor and asked that they make it a smoke stop because the lounge car attendant had told passengers it would be. The conductor replied “OK, good to know who is running the train.”

So we got to step off for a very short stop. It was cool to see all the Metrolink trains. I saw a lot of single level cars on Metrolink consists with other transit agencies names on the cars. I am guessing that they are in desperate need of equipment and are either buying or leasing from other agencies. The one I remember is a car that said Frontrunner from Utah.

We were due to arrive in LA around 11:00 and since we were suppose to be on a 9:40 Surfliner, I went ahead and called Amtrak to switch us to a later train. During that call I found out that they were not offering baggage service on the train/bus Surfliners. Well, my bags had been checked all the way to San Diego so I was concerned that they would get lost or not show up until the next day in San Diego.

We pulled into LAUS right around 11:00 and I went straight to the ticket booth. The guy spent a very long time working on something but finally got our new tickets printed. He also called someone and then told us our bags would be in baggage claim. Course, this meant we would now have to deal with two additional large suitcases.

We grabbed a little food at the bagel place in the station and then waited to board our Surfliner. As usual, there was a very long line formed, but thanks to my going to the gathering in LA, I knew you did not have to wait in that line. We walked on down the tunnel and by the time we got to the track, the signs had been updated and we were the first business class to board. Course, we had to drag all of our luggage up the stairs only to find the racks totally full. Our big suitcases would not fit on the overhead racks so we put them in the seats across from us. Fortunately, the train was never full so it was not a problem.

Took about an hour and we arrived in Irvine where we had to switch to a bus. There were a lot of buses their, each labeled with there destination. I headed across the parking lot to a front of the line bus where no one else was going. I asked the driver if he was a San Diego bus and he said yes. We threw out luggage under the bus and hopped on. Turns out, this bus was going to San Diego but also making several intermediate stops as well. It was too late to change so we just relaxed.

We arrive at San Diego Santa Fe Depot at 3:30. I left my family at the depot while I hopped on a trolley. I went two stops north to Alamo to rent a car. Got the car and got back to pick them up in about 30 minutes.

We then spent the next 5 days enjoying San Diego.

Our Surfliner back to LA was scheduled to leave at 3:00. We arrived at the station about 1:30 where I dropped the family and luggage off and went to return the rental. I hopped on a trolley back to the station and went to the Quicktrack machine to print my tickets. I wanted to see if the machine would read my barcode off my iPhone which it would not. So I pulled out the printout and used it. I then went and checked our two big suitcases. Fortunately, I remembered to tell them to check them to Albuquerque and not Lamy like our tickets said. The train arrived around 2:30 and about 2:40, we went and got in the business class line. We boarded a couple of minutes before 3:00 and pulled out about 3:10. Our Surfliner trip down missed all the great ocean and beach scenery so we really enjoyed it on this trip. We arrived in LAUS about an hour before our SWC departure at 6:55.

We hung out in the large waiting room where some photo shoot was going on. There were probably 20 guys surrounding the area making sure people did not sit in certain places. Someone told us it was a photo shoot for a movie, but who knows. I did not recognize the person they were photographing.

When people started lining up for the SWC, we headed on down the tunnel and went ahead and boarded. Our attendant was there waiting. We went on and settled in our two roomettes, rooms 5 & 6 again.

I had time to walk the train before we left and saw an Amtrak employee who was in Albuquerque when we left. I was told he was some SWC bigwig so I asked him about the washout. He said that day’s trains had made it through.

We made 7:00 dinner reservations and went to the dining car just as we were pulling out. I had the steak again. It was okay, but still not as good as I have had in the past. Soon after dinner, we made out beds and turned in.

I set my alarm for 6:00 on my iPhone which had done pretty good with the time zone shifts. It went off right at 6:00 and then promptly shifted time back to 5:00. So I was up pretty early. My son and I stepped of in Flagstaff. We were in shorts and short sleeved shirts and it was COLD. We hung out in our room until 6:30 when we went to the dining car and all had French toast again. After breakfast, my wife went back to the room and the boys and I went to the lounge. It was packed. Someone got up and we were able to snag a booth upstairs, but ended up staying for only a few minutes.

Our attendant knowing we were getting off in Albuquerque got us the earliest lunch reservation at 11:30. We were only 20 mints or so from Albuquerque went we went to the dining car for lunch. I had the turkey sandwich which was really good. While still in the dining car, we passed the wye where they had been turning the train. It was surprising how bad it looked. Did not look very well used, went between some buildings and had some fencing around it.

We arrived in Albuquerque pretty much right on time around 12:30. We deboarded, collected our checked baggage and our car and headed back to Amarillo. We arrived home about 6:30 central time.

I am a very detailed planner. I have had this trip planned out for a long time so having all the last minute changes was pretty stressful for me, but everything worked out. We had a great trip and I am already contemplating next year’s trip. If the prices are released at low bucket, I will buy the tickets next month (July 2010). Otherwise, I may have to wait a month or two for the prices to drop. We shall see.

Our entire trip is blogged (mostly pictures) on my website at www.craigmashburn.com/travelblog


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 7, 2010)

:hi: Thanks Craig, excellent report, looking forward to reading your blog also! Since were riding a couple of these trains @ the end of the month (Surfliner LAX-SAN/SAN-FUL and the SWC FUL-GBB)the info comes in handy!Also have enjoyed your perspective on the transcon and running the Chief through the Panhandle, I'm one of those who think $10million a year to keep the Raton route is NOT cost effective but glad I got to see it before it was gone!

Were really looking forward to San Diego, I havent been there since I was in the Navy, I know it's grown and gotten pricey but the scenery and the weather is still there, look forward to being a civilian in Dago! :lol: Glad your family enjoyed the trip also, and I bet you will have to wait to book next years trip with the buckets being so high for next year @ the start! Hoping we dont get a bustitution down the coast(or anywhere else!) Jim


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 7, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> :hi: Thanks Craig, excellent report, looking forward to reading your blog also! Since were riding a couple of these trains @ the end of the month (Surfliner LAX-SAN/SAN-FUL and the SWC FUL-GBB)the info comes in handy!Also have enjoyed your perspective on the transcon and running the Chief through the Panhandle, I'm one of those who think $10million a year to keep the Raton route is NOT cost effective but glad I got to see it before it was gone!
> 
> Were really looking forward to San Diego, I havent been there since I was in the Navy, I know it's grown and gotten pricey but the scenery and the weather is still there, look forward to being a civilian in Dago! :lol: Glad your family enjoyed the trip also, and I bet you will have to wait to book next years trip with the buckets being so high for next year @ the start! Hoping we dont get a bustitution down the coast(or anywhere else!) Jim


If your Surfliner trip is not on a weekend, your chances seem to improve of not getting a bus.

As for San Diego, it was frustrating to have so many military bases around and not be able to tour or get on any of them anymore. If you do the SOUTH harbor tour, you will see plenty of naval ships, though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

:hi: Thanks Craig! Really enjoyed the pics and your blog!  My brother was in the 4th of Marines, went through MCRD, I spent a year (seemed like 5! :lol: )@ NTC in San Diego! Enjoyed the Astro gear/pics mention, thought I was the only Lastro fan on here!(I havent been in Petco Park, looking forward to it!)Too bad about the bases being closed but well enjoy the Midway and the museums you pictured! I do have one question about the Amtrak/Santa Fe station, can you check your bags in advance (we are catching the 4PM train for FUL to catch the SWC)or can you pay to have them hold the bags?We probaly will carry them on since its only a 2 hour trip but having to roll them/watch them is a hassle! I see there is flooding again in the MidWest (we leave on the 24th for Calif on the TE/CZ/Surliner/Surfliner/SWC/TE), hope there is no bustitution!


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 7, 2010)

Guest said:


> :hi: Thanks Craig! Really enjoyed the pics and your blog!  My brother was in the 4th of Marines, went through MCRD, I spent a year (seemed like 5! :lol: )@ NTC in San Diego! Enjoyed the Astro gear/pics mention, thought I was the only Lastro fan on here!(I havent been in Petco Park, looking forward to it!)Too bad about the bases being closed but well enjoy the Midway and the museums you pictured! I do have one question about the Amtrak/Santa Fe station, can you check your bags in advance (we are catching the 4PM train for FUL to catch the SWC)or can you pay to have them hold the bags?We probaly will carry them on since its only a 2 hour trip but having to roll them/watch them is a hassle! I see there is flooding again in the MidWest (we leave on the 24th for Calif on the TE/CZ/Surliner/Surfliner/SWC/TE), hope there is no bustitution!


I do not think that has a baggage check. I think you can only check baggage for the train. I am also unsure how early you can do it.

We always pack two larger suitcases that have all the clothes we will need while at our destination, then we have two small bags that we take on the train with us that has clothes just for the trip and all our toiletries and what not. I really like to check the bags and not worry about them anymore. Amtrak has never failed us on checked bags, even on some very complicated trips.

By the way, how is it you are using both the Texas Eagle and the California Zephyr to get to California? Also, the CZ and Surfliners do not meet anywhere, I don't think.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Craig! I left out part of the trip connections, the TE is from AUS-SPI, thruway (they say it's a van instead of a bus! <_< )to GBB,CZ GBB-SAC. Afew days in Sonoma, then Amway bus from EMY-SBA, Surliner to SAN. On the way back, since it's an AGR trip and only the Sunset was allowed from LAX, we connect with the SWC in FUL-GBB,thruway to SPI, TE home to Texas! (Not bad for 40,500 points for 2, NO bedrooms were available so it's roomettes but we get along, have traveled in them before! :lol: ) Jim


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 7, 2010)

Guest said:


> Thanks Craig! I left out part of the trip connections, the TE is from AUS-SPI, thruway (they say it's a van instead of a bus! <_< )to GBB,CZ GBB-SAC. Afew days in Sonoma, then Amway bus from EMY-SBA, Surliner to SAN. On the way back, since it's an AGR trip and only the Sunset was allowed from LAX, we connect with the SWC in FUL-GBB,thruway to SPI, TE home to Texas! (Not bad for 40,500 points for 2, NO bedrooms were available so it's roomettes but we get along, have traveled in them before! :lol: ) Jim


Wow, that is a lot of letters that I have no idea the cities they stand for! :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Jul 7, 2010)

Guest said:


> I do have one question about the Amtrak/Santa Fe station, can you check your bags in advance (we are catching the 4PM train for FUL to catch the SWC)or can you pay to have them hold the bags?We probaly will carry them on since its only a 2 hour trip but having to roll them/watch them is a hassle!


You can show up at the Santa Fe station anytime after 5:30AM and check your bags for your 4:00 PM train up until about a half an hour before the 4PM departure. So in essance you can indeed have Amtrak hold your bags for free and they will automatically be transferred to the Chief for you in LA. The bags may actually go out on an earlier train if you get there early enough. Just remember that any bags you check won't be avaialbe to you until your ultimate destination.

I'm not sure if they allow for day checking in San Diego, but generally most stations with checked baggage also offer day checking for a fee. That fee can range from $2 per bag to as much as $5 per bag.

Keep in mind, most hotels will also hold your bags for free, although that does mean allowing enough time to return to your hotel to pick them up.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 7, 2010)

AlanB said:


> So in essance you can indeed have Amtrak hold your bags for free and they will automatically be transferred to the Chief for you in LA.


Not that i makes much difference but I believe he said he is transferring in Fullerton, not LA. Looks as though they have baggage service in Fullerton so I assume they would transfer it to the Chief.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 7, 2010)

printman2000 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > So in essance you can indeed have Amtrak hold your bags for free and they will automatically be transferred to the Chief for you in LA.
> ...


No, most likely the bags will still transfer in LA. That's especially true if they are checked early, as again it is very likely that Diego will send the bags out on the first train with checked baggage. Amtrak will want to reduce the amount of work on the baggage car in Fullerton, so as to not delay the train, so their first choice will be to transfer in LA.


----------



## bobnabq (May 29, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> We grabbed a little food at the bagel place in the station (*LAUS*) and then waited to board our Surfliner. As usual, *there was a very long line* formed, but thanks to my going to the gathering in LA, *I knew you did not have to wait in that line. We walked on down the tunnel *and by the time we got to the track, the signs had been updated and we were the first business class to board.


 

OK ~ I know this post is from 2010, but I'm hoping for some clarification on the above quote.

 

I'll most likely follow advice previous offered to me, to get a red cap with a motorized cart to take me from the SWC to the Surfliner.

If the SWC arrives on time, I'll have almost 1 1/2 hours before departure on the Surfliner to San Diego.

I suspect the Surfliner may not be in the station upon my arrival in L.A.

Why did printman2000 not need to wait in line, and did he just walk past it and down toward the train?

Is that an option for me?

Thanks


----------



## printman2000 (May 29, 2011)

People line up because that is what everyone does. It is not necessary. You can simply wait down the tunnel and watch the signs for which track your train is on. If the sign is not updated, you will see the crowd coming and can simply follow them.


----------



## bobnabq (May 29, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> People line up because that is what everyone does. It is not necessary. You can simply wait down the tunnel and watch the signs for which track your train is on. If the sign is not updated, you will see the crowd coming and can simply follow them.


thanks.


----------



## Shanghai (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for your fine report. Now, I'm going to view your pictures!!


----------



## printman2000 (May 31, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> Thanks for your fine report. Now, I'm going to view your pictures!!


Less than a month now until I will start posting from this years trip!


----------

